# I want to do it myself...really, I do!



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey everyone,

As a newbie, I have a question. I will be finishing my basement which will include my very first home theater (Yippeee!). I have decided on a Wolf SDC-8 and a Black Diamond 120" fixed screen.

I would like to set it up with the help of a friend; however, how do I go about doing this? Projector, then screen? Or the other way around?

Also, how do I know where to place the projector? Dead center? Slightly offline?

In addition, if you have other suggestions or considerations, I am all ears!

Thanks,

Matthew


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

If you go to projectorcentral.com or siscreens.com you can find an interactive projector throw calculator. That will help you determine the distance back from the screen. 

You'll want to keep the projector centered horizontally on the screen and keep the projector within the boundaries of the screen vertically.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Exactly... Just use this and you will get the info you need https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...Ax6SWCBF6tOnE9ff8I1vNdg&bvm=bv.56988011,d.b2I...


----------

